# Anthony Johnson meets David Branch at Titan Fighting Championship 22



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> Banished UFC middleweight/welterweight Anthony Johnson (10-4) faces fellow UFC vet David Branch (10-2) at Titan Fighting Championship 22.
> 
> HDNet's Ron Kruck today announced the booking, which headlines the event.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/27963/ant...-branch-at-titan-fighting-championship-22.mma


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I wonder what weight this will be contested at. He could try to fight at middleweight. Either that or just settle for lightheavyweight.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> I wonder what weight this will be contested at. He could try to fight at middleweight. Either that or just settle for lightheavyweight.


I believe it is going to be held at ?W, that is the only sure fire way to know that Johnson will show up on weight. The safest thing would be to put it at HW, but Johnson would still probably show up at 273lbs.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok the man isn't that heavy. But weight is a legitimate question here. He had problems with weight at both welterweight and middleweight.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

joshua7789 said:


> I believe it is going to be held at ?W, that is the only sure fire way to know that Johnson will show up on weight. The safest thing would be to put it at HW, but Johnson would still probably show up at 273lbs.


Haha nice.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

joshua7789 said:


> I believe it is going to be held at ?W, that is the only sure fire way to know that Johnson will show up on weight. The safest thing would be to put it at HW, but Johnson would still probably show up at 273lbs.


Pure gold right here.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So this fight is finally going to happen this weekend.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I give up I'm double posting.


----------



## DUNCAN55 (Apr 6, 2012)

Johnson needs to find a better nutritionalist in order for him to make weight and not come in over the limit.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, how he'd made weight so many times before without proper nutrition is a mystery to me. Maybe like so many other guys he should get with Mike Dolce. It's amazing how many guys that man has helped.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Well, Rumble came to fight, Branch is pulling a merry go round. Although Rumble has been looking worse and worse lately, not sure what's going on with him.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I vote for a fight between Johnson and Nick Diaz. It could be billed as a showdown between the two most unproffesional guys to ever fight in the UFC (Modern era, at least). Hell, the lead up to the weigh ins and post fight drugs tests would be epic enough by themselves. The tag line on the post could be something like "When fat and lazy meets high and angry: Diaz vs. Johnson"


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That would be an interesting fight. However I heard that Johnson didn't even make weight for this fight so how is he supposed to make weight for welterweight again? Dana won't hire him anytime soon.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

joshua7789 said:


> I vote for a fight between Johnson and Nick Diaz. It could be billed as a showdown between the two most unproffesional guys to ever fight in the UFC (Modern era, at least). Hell, the lead up to the weigh ins and post fight drugs tests would be epic enough by themselves. The tag line on the post could be something like "When fat and lazy meets high and angry: Diaz vs. Johnson"


Well to be fair to Diaz, he actually makes weight and puts on great fights.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well regardless if this fight were to happen it would take a while. Diaz is under suspension and if Anthony Johnson were to fight for the UFC again he'd need to earn his spot back. For right now he's out.


----------

